# Afran Zodiac?



## Amanita (Jun 3, 2007)

Anyone know what happened to this tanker, or if it's still around?
It was another one profiled in National Geographic, I am kind of disappointed there were no pictures of it.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Amanita,

info on Afran Zodiac.
Built 1972 by ISHIKAWAJIMA-HARIMA Yokahama- Yard No2270
Tanker
Liberian flag
104,150 tons - 231,430 tons DWT.
Loa 317m x Lpp 300m x B 50m.
Single screw turbine - 16 knots.
name change-
1986 Emerald.
Broken up in China 12.92.

Attached photo courtesy of Photoship.com

Regards
Hawkey01(==D)


----------



## Amanita (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow, this one survived longer than almost any of them! I'm surprised it didn't get caught up in the scrap metal bloodbath of the 80's.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

It was laid up in Brunei Bay and looked after by BP Ship Care. It had the most gi-normus sat nav that I tried to programme with no luck.


----------

